
The EU maintains an amazing list of myths about the EU - NicoJuicy
https://thenextweb.com/eu/2018/02/20/the-eu-maintains-an-amazing-list-of-myths-about-the-eu/
======
mtmail
Infographic broken down by publication, year, category
[https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2016/06/daily-...](https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2016/06/daily-
chart-15) Looks like most myths were pushed by UK tabloids.

